# Titan-Forge



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

*Titan-forge* is a polish based sculpting/casting/inspired-and-head-blown company. 

Started in August 2011, we aim for only one goal - to deliver the finest quality resin cast miniatures and upgrade packs for wargamers, painters, collectors...
all hobbyists around the realm! At the moment we are focused on building our product base, balancing our website and...starting the forges! 

We hope that your experience with Titan-forge will be as great as it is for us!









​
*Useful Links*

*Titan-Forge Internet Shop
Titan-Forge Facebook Page*


Available at Wayland Games.
​


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Some really nice pieces. That griffon in particular is awesome!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the assassin/ demon assassin set. Fine models.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I REALLY like that Griffon. I wonder if the rider is separate.
!


----------



## Fukushim (Jun 23, 2009)

Question: what alternative miniatures does your army need and why?


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Fukushim said:


> Question: what alternative miniatures does your army need and why?


I need werewolves (to fit 40mm bases), for two reasons.

1, currently, mantic don't produce them.

2. There are maybe two, three sculpts that I do like of all the current werewolves available. The problem always seems to be that the hands, feet and "snout" for lack of a better word, are FAR too big. 

Example:










Compared to the body, the hands feet and general head are massive. I'd buy reasonable proportioned (and priced of course) werewolves by the bucketload. 

For inspiration:



















I'd also love to see a werewolf model mid-transformation, ripping their skin off (van helsing style)

Some samurai ogres would go down a treat also :grin:


----------



## DarkDisciple_Nahum (Oct 6, 2013)

I think I'm in love... with the magelord and his skydevil! If I ever have a hankering for some Thousand Sons I will come here first!


----------



## Spankinginred (Feb 24, 2014)

Female "Astra Militarum"/ Imperial Guard
Tank crew and Tankodesantniki


----------

